# Free At Last



## Packerjohn (Aug 6, 2018)

Just a story about me & a "Smartphone" I bought.  After watching the world carrying the smartphones like badges where they go for years, on August 1 I bought a ASUS Zenfone 5Q.  Never had a smartphone before.  Charged it up & started to use it.  

First, Google "attacked" me about opening up an account.  I have used gmail for years.  Couldn't use the old account as Google wanted a new one.  Smartphone kept shutting off every 30 secs if I didn't write or use it.  Wasn't sure how to use it as there was no manual.  Tiny booklet told me to go to ASUS Zenfone website for a manual.  Tried several times.  Seems website doesn't exist.  

On August 4, I returned the Zenfone back to the story.  Reason: 1. No manual, 2. It was wasting my time, 3. It wasn't making me happy.  4. I have too many hobbies other than playing with a smartphone all day.  5. I have a full desktop computer & 2 laptops computers at home.  

I have worked 28 years with computer but decided that looking at a tiny 6" windows to text wasn't for me.  I am good at touch typing.  Noticed the "keyboard" on the phone was not the same as our standard keyboard.  I have seen too many people "chained" to their phones & looking at them every 2 minutes or so.  Not me.  I'm free.  

By the way, I ordered a nice "Flip phone" to be used for emergencies.  You know, car wouldn't start, heart attacks, etc. I feel free & I am glad that I can use technology but technology doesn't own me.  By the way, I'm 72.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Recently replaced my phone with a Smartphone.  I do two things on it...text people and take pictures.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm with you Packerjohn. We have had a tracfone for years. Like Marie I text and take pictures. I couldn't even take pictures until a friend of mine gave me a smart tracfone.I think she felt sorry for me. This one takes pictures and you can use the internet. I have yet to use the internet part of it. I have no idea how fast I would use up data doing it and I pay for minutes. I get 100 minutes for a year and most of them are rolled over.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2018)

Flip phone, I answer text with 2words "call me!"


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a Walmart Lg. Phone. I use it to take pictures, text my children (rarely) and for emergency and limited phone calls, my choice. I work with the public and every single one without exception is tethered to their phones.  Not only the public but the workers themselves are in a "zombie" like trance, staring and typing away on their smart phones. I don't know why they allow phones in the work place anyways. I use my laptop ot iPad for social activities and email. I prefer one on one conversations in person or on the home phone.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2018)

Serena77 said:


> I have a Walmart Lg. Phone. I use it to take picture, text my children (rarely) and for emergency and limited phone calls, my choice. I work with the public and every single one without exception is tethered to their phones.  Not only the public but the workers themselves are in a "zombie" like trance, staring and typing away on their smart phones. I don't know why they allow phones in the work place anyways. I use my laptop ot iPad for social activities and email. I prefer one on one conversations in person or on the home phone.



I have the same LG phone from Walmart, Serena. I hate texting, takes me forever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

I only have a prepaid Tracfone flip phone, just make phone calls with it for 'emergencies' or short calls to my husband.  Actually, we share it, whoever is out somewhere has it, or who's furthest away from home.  Never sent a text with it.  Only texts I receive are from Tracfone, when my service card is about to expire.  Never used it on the internet, took a couple of photos with it when I first got it, but can't transfer onto my home computer.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

Good for you, Packerjohn, and welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a cheap phone from consumer cellular that I use. No texts here as I only have one working hand due to a stroke. Family and friends know to either call or email me on my desktop.  No need to text. I prefer speaking with someone on the phone.


----------



## kburra (Aug 7, 2018)

Mobile,Cell phones curse of the 20th Century..would not have one as a gift!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 18, 2018)

Update.  We now have 2 simple flip phones.  One for me & one for my wife.  Great when I can't find her at some large barn type of store.  It is simple to use & I have put several phone numbers in it.  We use it mainly for emergencies & it will be wonderful when we travel.  Can't understand why so many zombies are chained to those stupid idiot phones.  Don't they have a life?  I do!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2018)

Cell phones are great.  I wouldn't be without one now.

Texting is a piece of cake.  You can leave all kinds of information without having to phone.

It's a portable computer.  What are we doing now but texting each other?

I just love the crossword puzzles on the phone while riding the bus.

The phone tells me what time the bus will be at my stop.  I don't have to wait in the cold or the rain.

It does take a bit of patience and perseverance.  You just don't pick one up.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Flip phone, I answer text with 2words "call me!"



So they call you and you miss the call.

What next coach?

I'm also hard of hearing so I appreciate the texting and the e mail features.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 18, 2018)

I have an iPhone, and I really like it; however, I seldom use it for texting or surfing on the internet. I prefer the size of my iPad when I am online or writing something. 
However, it is nice that I can do it should I need or want to for some reason.
I actually make very few phone calls, and I don’t answer unless I know who is calling, or I am expecting a call from somewhere and don’t know what the number will be. 
I don’t play games....EVER... so my phone basically lives in my purse unless I need to use it for something. 

That being said, my phone is very important to me for another reason.  I have several apps on the phone for tracking my health and fitness. I have an Apple Watch that tracks my steps and even my swimming, as well as my heart rate and how I sleep at night. 
If I need to make a phone call, I can just tell the phone who to call and it does it for me, and I can be just like “Dick Tracy” of the old time comics, talking on my wrist phone. 
There is an emergency button on the watch in case I fall, or get hurt and need to get help and can’t make a call, all I have to do is hold the emergency button down and it calls 911 for me. 

I am in no way “chained to my phone” but it is a great tool for helping me manage my life in many various ways, and I would not want to be without it.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a basic LG from Walmart and subscribe to Tracfone, for about $7 a month.  The ONLY reason I even have this toy is for emergency calls if something happens on the road, or for the kids to get in touch if we are away from the house.  I probably have 2000 minutes built up on it.  

When I see people glued to their cell phones, the Only thing that comes to mind is "they need to get a life".


----------



## Vinny (Aug 18, 2018)

I was in IT too and used the larger iPhone Plus to monitor and administer my national network. I was able to do most administrative tasks from my phone which freed me from carrying a laptop or iPad around with me since I was on call 24/7. I retired two months ago and got a smaller iPhone. I do not understand why you had all the problems you did, but I am not familiar with the phone you mentioned in your post. I find the iPhone to be easy. Enter your email address and it sets up automatically. I still use my same Google account and do not know why you would have to open another one. I use it to read the news or ebooks while waiting in a doctor's waiting room. I also text and email. I use it for all of my phone calls and have apps that will manage our family calendar and remind me of events. It also will track any packages I have coming to me and alert me to where they are currently and when to expect them.

Where I live it is important too know what the weather will be for the day and I have an app for that which will alert me to rain or other weather problems. When I drive I use the Map program to get where I want to go using its voice prompts. I access all of my brokerage and bank accounts with it and get real time stock market prices. I play music on it when I have to wait and while I read. I use the recorder to record things that I need to be reminded of. I even can use it as an amateur radio to talk to friends all over the world. I can go on and on about it not to mention that I can use my Apple Watch to access it and make and receive calls on it so that I do not have to grab my iPhone from my pocket or take it from room to room when I am home. I just leave it on my desk and I can read text, emails, etc. on the watch.

It is also sync'd with my Apple MacBook Pro so what is on my iPad, Apple Watch and iPhone appears on my MacBook. I often help the other seniors here with their electronic devices to allow them a better life. My recently deceased dad lived 25 years at home unable to leave it without help and refused to learn how to use a computer or smart phone because he said it made him feel stupid for not being able to figure it out or what to do with it. He was cut off from the world and had no one to talk about his interests with or shop online. All he had was a TV and lived a very lonely life that stagnated in the 50's as far as technology went. He even retired early to avoid learning how to use a computer. I once had to fire an older women when my company computerized because she refused to learn how to use one despite offering her in-house training by a company specialized in dealing with senior citizens. 

A smart phone can be as smart as you want it to be and I have assisted my wife and her friends not only to use an iPhone, but also their Apple watches. They find plenty of uses for theirs and even know how to use Google to learn how to use features that they are interested in. They use their smart phones more than I do since I tend to be at my MacBook Pro or iPad unless I am outside. My phone does integrate with my laptop so I can originate or accept phone calls on my laptop as well as text messages and all the other things I mentioned above. My wife had one friend with a flip phone because she does think she needs a smart phone. That is OK, but like my dad, she is making her decision without knowing what a smart phone can do and all the apps out there that she may find handy like the shopping list that our family uses and being able to scan information into a database and then not having to pay or get a receipt when she checks out simply by holding her phone next to a reader. We talk to friends and family using FaceTime so we can see each other. We have watched weddings and birthday parties in States far away on our smart phones. It is simply a matter of wanting to put in the effort to learn how to use it and find out what applications may be of use to you. We run a computer school for seniors here, free of charge, where we pick some apps for smart phones and computers that seniors may find useful. Heck, we now have Uber here so we are teaching them how to setup Uber's app and use it. The local cab company has gone out of business and many here can no longer drive so their smart phone will give them access to Uber and one other company whose name escapes me. iPhones even have a feature where you can hold down a button for 5 seconds and will call 911 and any emergency contacts you enter. It will also give EMS or the Hospital any vital information about you like medications you take and what you are allergic to. Better end this as there is so much for we senior citizens on smart phones too long to list here.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Vinny!  Thanks for the reply & all the information.  I am not totally dumb with the computer age (I'm 72).  I was introducted to a small portable Mac computer around 1990 & have been at them every since.  Today I have 3 computer, 2 printers & 2 flip phones.  You are very good with the iphone but some how I am not.  Perhaps I need to take one of those courses this winter that will teach me how to use one.  My main purpose in getting a flip phone was to be able to connect with CAA in case of car trouble or ambulance in case of heart/stroke attack.  My wife has one & we use it when she gets "lost" in some mega mall.  My proble was that I did not have a "pal" to help me set up the iphone.  I have had a google account for years but when I tried to access it Google told me that "the account is already being used".  Anyway, too many problems & I guess I was not able to spend weeks learning the system.  Our flip phones only cost us $65 each so we might upgrade to an iphone at some time in the future.  I just might take a course this winter.  Thanks for the imput.  I appreciate your time.  Cheers


----------



## IKE (Aug 19, 2018)

We've got two 6 or 7 year old flip phones for emergencies when we go out that get turned off again as soon as we get home and we still rely on our land line......we switched the flip phones over from AT&T to Consumer Cellular for 1/2 the monthly cost a few months ago. 

We only have one computer and it's a Windows 10 desktop......we don't text, tweet, skype, do facebook or any of that other stuff and have no intentions of doing so.

We're both completely happy living in our non-techie cave........


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 19, 2018)

Absolutely AWESOME response, Vinny, and you mentioned so many other things that I also do with my iPhone, and didn’t include in my post. Like you said, it makes a difference which smartphone a person uses, and all Apple products integrate seamlessly and without special technical knowhow. 

I am 73, and got my first iPad back when my old dinosaur desktop broke down.   I sent it home with my daughter (the Guruette) to see if she could fix it, or at least save my files. She loaned me her iPad 2 (which had just come out at that time), and gave me some basic instructions on how to use a touchscreen. 
By the next time I saw her, I was totally in love with her iPad; so she just set it up for me, and bought herself a brand new one.

Now, several ipads and phones later, I have a 7+ phone, and 3 iPads, plus the Apple Watch. 
My iPad Pro 12.9, which has the keyboard case, is what I use for just about everything. Then, I have an older iPad Mini, and I used that one for traveling, or at night to listen to guided meditations or subliminal tapes.  
Right now, I loaned it to a good friend, and then bought one of the Generation 5 iPads to replace what I used the Mini for, and I will probably let her keep the Mini. 

As you can probably tell, I am totally sold on Apple products, and believe that an iPhone is the best choice you can make. If you read any of the threads on here that involve smartphones, the people who hated their phone didn’t have an iPhone, and everyone who does have an iPhone or iPad generally writes and says how much they love it, just like Vinny said, and I agree with.


----------



## dkay (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy and I love it. It takes decent pictures.  I love text messaging when I travel. I can send a quick text to my daughter to let her know I made it home OK. I use the alarm clock, the timer (if I have two different things in oven at same time that require different baking times). I have earthquake watch which is nice since we have earthquakes in the area now. I have a shopping list and also a calendar where I put appointments or reminders for oil changes, doctor etc. I use the weather app all the time when I travel because I've been caught in a flash flood area before. I don't want to do that again. I use the map app especially when I'm somewhere I haven't been before. 

 I don't feel I'm chained to my phone though. I use it as a tool to help me accomplish what I need to accomplish but I don't play games, I'm not on chat rooms.

I use the phone. I don't let it use me.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 19, 2018)

I would not be without my smart phone.  Just ordered a new Note 9.  The bulk of my business is done on my phone, contracts included.  I can call up science articles for clients, OTJ, and give them information that would have been very hard to come by, many years ago.  I prefer texting to phone calls since I have a (semi) hard copy of all important things I need to refer to, both for business and leisure.  On the road, on vacations, conducting business is a finger tap away.  Even in my semi-retirement, I value my smart phone, greatly.


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 19, 2018)

I love my IPhone 8 plus.  I sync it with my Ipad.  Do all my banking, online shopping, forums.  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 22, 2018)

My wife had a medical appointment this morning.  I looked around & saw all the single/and/or/ lonely people "playing with their smartphones.  I didn't need to as I had my wife to chat with.  Even the most obese people who could hardly walk seemed to be carrying these phones in front of them as some sort of badge of honour.  Seeing all these lonely people made me realize how lucky I am to "have a life" without a smartphone.  Both my wife & I have "flip phones" but we never even took them out.  Time spent with my wife in verbal face-to-face communication is worth a thousand smartphones.  Sometimes I just wonder if the recent increase in drugs, crime & suicides is some how related to over use of smartphone?  That would be an interesting study!


----------

